# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Turning a Google Map Into a Topographic 3D Print

## Brian_Krassenstein

An internet user in India found a way to preserve his beloved city and surroundings in 3D. After thinking of the concept to produce a map of his surroundings in a tactile, 3D format, he was not able to find a sufficient way to execute it until he was inspired by an artist who was using 3D printing to make raised maps for the blind. He was able to find an app called STL Generator -- which is still in beta -- that can make a 3D printed topographical model from any selected area on Google Maps. See more details: http://3dprint.com/25836/3d-print-google-maps/


Below is a screengrab of the STL Generator in use selecting a map area.  Let us know if you have tried doing this to a map.  Post your final prints here!

----------

